# Any good schools in HK?



## bloomfieldtj

Looking into moving to HK through husband's work. Have two children, aged 8 and 6. What are the primary and latterly, secondary schools like in HK? 

Any advice welcome. 

Many thanks.

Julie


----------



## marialongman

Julie,
There are so many good schools in hong kong.
ESF schools.
american international school.
japanese international school.
chinese international school.
german international school
canadian international school.


----------



## melbhouse

and the Australian international school is good too.
yes I've heard many good things about the ESF schools too, google search for their website!!


----------



## bechampions

yea there r plenty of international schools, theres also yew chung international school, sha tin college, west island school etc etc


----------



## Ricochet

*Expat Documentary*

New TV Series

Does the country of your parents’ or grandparents’ birth fascinate you? Would you consider moving there for a better standard of living?


Ricochet, the makers of Channel 4's 'No Going Back' and ‘Danger Women’ are producing a new TV series that follows the growing trend of “Brain Gain” and “Reverse Migration”.


Thousands of British born people are capitalizing on their UK education, skills and experience, and leaving the UK in favour of potentially better work or business opportunities where their families originally came from – in destinations like Asia, Africa, China, Hong Kong and the Caribbean. 


They are also attracted by the lifestyle there and are keen to explore their cultural roots.


In Bangalore alone, the southern Indian IT city, it is estimated that more than 40,000 Indian IT professionals have arrived back from the UK and US to take up work. 


Ricochet are looking for four 2nd or 3rd generation British families, who will be given the opportunity to 'road test' a new life in the country of their parents or grandparents birth for several months, to explore their cultural heritage and to see whether they could live there permanently. During their stay, they will apply for jobs, put their children in school and rent a property. They might like it so much, they decide they want to stay. 


If you and your family are thinking about making such a move, or have always wanted to find out what life would be like where your parents or grandparents come from, call RICOCHET on 01273 224 816 or email [email protected].


----------



## letty_da_florist

agree with posters above, the international schools are the premiere schools that local try very hard to enter. the district of kowloon tong is a well known school district, with probably one of the highest real estate price in HK, understandably


----------



## dunmovin

friends recommend King George V as one the best schools


----------



## Jo98

Julie
I have lived in HK for 7 years, with a 10 year old daughter, if you want me to give you some information about HK I could give you my email address,
good luck, HK is great place to live
Jo


----------



## bloomfieldtj

Jo98 said:


> Julie
> I have lived in HK for 7 years, with a 10 year old daughter, if you want me to give you some information about HK I could give you my email address,
> good luck, HK is great place to live
> Jo



Many thanks for all responses. Jo, would be interested to talk to you further. I will send a PM. Thanks. Julie


----------



## Jo98

Hi Julie
I'm new to this forum, what does PM mean? 
Jo


----------



## bloomfieldtj

Jo98 said:


> Hi Julie
> I'm new to this forum, what does PM mean?
> Jo


Hi Jo98.

PM means private message which goes to you personally at your listed email, rather than publically on this forum. Hope you can help.

Many thank.s

Julie


----------



## murwood

*Where shall we live ?*



Jo98 said:


> Julie
> I have lived in HK for 7 years, with a 10 year old daughter, if you want me to give you some information about HK I could give you my email address,
> good luck, HK is great place to live
> Jo


- what would be the best place to look for rental acccom - 3 children - we would perefer 4 bedrooms - what would expect to pay ... we have been told around HKD40,000 per month would that be enough ?


----------



## Jo98

murwood said:


> - what would be the best place to look for rental acccom - 3 children - we would perefer 4 bedrooms - what would expect to pay ... we have been told around HKD40,000 per month would that be enough ?


Sorry I didn't reply sooner, I have just returned from my hols. A website that would give you a good idea of accommodation & price is HongKongHomes.com.hk, or Squarefoot.com.hk, areas I would look at are Happy Valley, Pokfulam, Stanley, Repulse Bay. Hope this helps, if you need any more infor, I can send a PM and contact you directly. 
Good Luck, Jo


----------



## shubee

*Primary Schools for 6yr old son (HK Island area ie. North Point, WanChai MTR line)*



Jo98 said:


> Julie
> I have lived in HK for 7 years, with a 10 year old daughter, if you want me to give you some information about HK I could give you my email address,
> good luck, HK is great place to live
> Jo


Hi Jo, 
If you don't mind helping me too with some advice on suitable schools. I'll be moving to HK at the end of July with my 6yr old. I'm looking at anything suitable around the North Point, WanChai area. 

I'm a single parent and though I would ideally like my sone to attend an ESF school, I understand that the fee's are quite high but on that same token I am equally keen that my son study in a public sector school in order for him to adjust into the community and local education system easily.

Could you possibly advise what would be the best course of action? I am visiting HK from 7th-15th April, so hoping to visit suitable schools within the area during my trip.

Many thanks for any help.
Shu


----------



## shubee

bloomfieldtj said:


> Looking into moving to HK through husband's work. Have two children, aged 8 and 6. What are the primary and latterly, secondary schools like in HK?
> 
> Any advice welcome.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Julie


Hi there Julie,

I too will be moving to HK (at the end of July) with my 6yr old. I'm looking at anything suitable around the North Point, WanChai area. 

As we've both got children of the same age, if you happen to find any info out could you please let me know (and of course visa versa).

When are you moving out there with your family?
Shu 

I'm a single parent and though I would ideally like my sone to attend an ESF school, I understand that the fee's are quite high but on that same token I am equally keen that my son study in a public sector school in order for him to adjust into the community and local education system easily.

Could you possibly advise what would be the best course of action? I am visiting HK from 7th-15th April, so hoping to visit suitable schools within the area during my trip.

Many thanks for any help.
Shu


----------



## shubee

Hi Jo,

I wonder if you can help me. I did post a message to you at this forum but I am not sure if you have picked it up. I am looking to relocate to Hong Kong with my 6 year old son at the end of July 2010.

I am looking to reside in/around the East side of HK Island (Wan Chai/Causeway Bay etc). Would you happen to recommed any reputable local government primary schools within that area (i'm aware of the ESF ones)? 

Thanks so much 
Shu


----------



## alisamurphy

*schools*

I'm also looking to move to HK to teach in the public school system, however, I was sondering what the costs of sending my 2 kids, 5 and 6, to school would be. I have heard of ESF schools. Are they much cheaper than international schools? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Alisas


----------



## shubee

Hi there Alisas,

Further to your post, I am actually currently visiting HK (before I move over in July) and have been able to visit an ESF school (Quarry Bay School - QBS) which is near to where I am hoping to work/reside when I move over. I have also managed to visit the local Regional Education Office and Primary School Bureau in Wan Chai to get more info.

Basically International schools seem to be more expensive than ESF schools. I've also managed to find out a number of local schools (government run ie. so no school fees required) that cater for non-chinease speakinng children. Basically, it really depends on what you want for your child and how long you are planning to stay/live in HK. 

I personally would like my 6year old to attend a local school as I feel that will be the most effective way for him to integrate well within the community and overall local schooling system but then I'm also going to apply to ESF to see if he gets a place at one of there schools ie. QBS. I guess it also depends on my application timing and what places are still available. 

Whereabouts are you planning to live in HK? Will your children not be attending the school in which you will be teaching in?

That's all I can advise on at the moment. Obviously if anyone else can advise anything further on this matter then that would be greatly appreciated.

Regards
Shu


----------



## Tigerlily1

*Lots *

Look at the ESF webbie. Just google search it!


----------



## dush82

*Schooling in HK.*

Hi,
I have a daughter of 6 yrs. May I have some more information about schooling, housing and living cost. I expect to move to HK in near future. 

Cheers


----------



## dush82

Hi Shu,
I have a daughter of 6 yrs. May I have some more information about schooling (government and ESF etc.), housing and living cost. I expect to move to HK in near future.
I am looking for some numbers such as yearly schooling cost, monthly rentel etc please.

Cheers


----------



## mamamaven

*Schools in HK*

You'll find all the info you need on topschools.hk

My advice is to secure a school place BEFORE looking at accommodation. If you can be flexible in this, you'll have many more options. HK is a small place.






dush82 said:


> Hi Shu,
> I have a daughter of 6 yrs. May I have some more information about schooling (government and ESF etc.), housing and living cost. I expect to move to HK in near future.
> I am looking for some numbers such as yearly schooling cost, monthly rentel etc please.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## DuoL

HK have so many good international schools.
all u have to concern about is are those schools have enough pos to take yr kids, since kids from mainland took many already every year.


----------



## patsiu

bloomfieldtj said:


> Looking into moving to HK through husband's work. Have two children, aged 8 and 6. What are the primary and latterly, secondary schools like in HK?
> 
> Any advice welcome.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Julie


King George V school


----------



## silviofisher

I wont say the "relatively better" international Schools in HK are CIS (Chinese International School) and GSIS (German Swiss)... I teach a lot of international school students and you can really tell the difference between students from these two schools and students from other schools such as ESF schools and AIS. CIS and GSIS kids are more humble and down to earth. Never the snobby type!
Students at FIS (French International School) are very competitive because the ones in the French stream all have to be ranked by the french education system...


----------

